# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  chic à la française

## cassidain



----------


## pascaleschmidt

oui mais ca ca nous vielli ! c'est quand ? les années soixantes????

----------


## cassidain

encore des années soixantes. johnny. https://youtu.be/Rn8EWregiyA

----------


## pascaleschmidt

le pauvre Johnny... Je l'ai vu a St Barts y a pas longtemps et il avait pas très bonne mine.....

----------


## elgreaux

non, il a pris un coup de vieux...

----------


## cassidain

> non, il a pris un coup de vieux...



mais avant non

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Beau gosse.... quand j'etais gamine il était marie a Sylvie Vartan que j'aimais beaucoup aussi...

----------

